# chicken protein



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

hi, just bought some diced chicken, was reading the label it says it contains 29.8g of protein per 100g this was a 300g pack so it contained nearly 90g? this is just one serving of chicken for me, does this sound right to everyone? it sounds alot of protein to me.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

It sounds right per cooked weight mate. IIRC raw chicken breast is around 23-24g protein.

90g protein is a hell of a lot in one meal, I'm kinda surprised you don't get bad stomach cramps taking all that in at once.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, protein content is about right, fella. I think most people would eat about 200g a serving, though I get nice big breasts from my butcher which weigh in at 260g apiece.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

I get 450g of diced chicken from ASDA.... 3 for £10

Split it into 225g portions twice a day with half pack of Uncle Bens Express Rice 45g protein 30g carbs 20g fat if you add EVOO per serving...


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

oj0 said:


> It sounds right per cooked weight mate. IIRC raw chicken breast is around 23-24g protein.
> 
> 90g protein is a hell of a lot in one meal, I'm kinda surprised you don't get bad stomach cramps taking all that in at once.


yea it does seem alot of protein for one meal, but it didnt look that much lol. went down a treat. but ive been cutting carbs, so fill up on protein lol. i can eat for england, never full me!


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I would treat most of the nutritional info with a pinch of salt from asda, most of is water, I really do not know how they get away with it


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

kernowgee said:


> I would treat most of the nutritional info with a pinch of salt from asda, most of is water, I really do not know how they get away with it


Surely they have to take any water into consideration when they work out the nutritional info I would have thought :confused1:


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

Just noticed my chicken says added protein ? whats the added protein then where it from.Whey ? soya ? etc im confused what do they do mix the protein with water before injecting the breast ?


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

I doubt it mark given it is an illegal practice

Only gut feeling as I am not a lawyer or Martin Lewis, Chicken is nothing compared to the bacon


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

kernowgee said:


> I doubt it mark given it is an* illegal practice*
> 
> Only gut feeling as I am not a lawyer or Martin Lewis, Chicken is nothing compared to the bacon


What.. adding water to chicken?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I was always under the impression that 250g chicken was 50g of protein


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I was always under the impression that 250g chicken was 50g of protein


Me too, but that's raw. It will be higher when cooked as they shrink a bit (even super-duper corn fed GM free organic ones).


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

2004mark said:


> What.. adding water to chicken?


Heres a good line, by Tescos

Supermarket giant Tesco confirmed in the UK's Guardian that it had been injecting its "Finest" pork for about three years. "The water isn't injected to add weight or dupe customers," spokesman Steve Gracey told the newspaper. "It is added to improve eating quality."

LOL

The actual meat in some of the products is as low as 87 per cent.

Shropshire County Council's trading standards service

http://www.foodproductiondaily.com/Supply-Chain/Water-injected-meat-the-UK-s-latest-food-scandal


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

diehardlove said:


> Just noticed my chicken says added protein ? whats the added protein then where it from.Whey ? soya ? etc im confused what do they do mix the protein with water before injecting the breast ?


Read this for your answer - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3006192.stm

The UK's food watchdog has called for a ban on the practice of adding beef and pork protein to chicken.

The FSA's surveys found chicken pieces with added water accounting for up to 55% of the total weight.

And for you Mark

This is not illegal, but processors have to declare it on the packaging, something the FSA found had not been done in a large number of cases.

Thus adding is not illegal but not saying is.


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> Read this for your answer - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/3006192.stm
> 
> The UK's food watchdog has called for a ban on the practice of adding beef and pork protein to chicken.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that,Its shocking it really is why cant meat just be meat no **** added i can understand kn03 to preserve it but not adding other types of meat proteins thats just wrong.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

Tbh im not bothered what it is asling as its got the protein in it, and I grow.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Fullyloaded the point I was making is false economy, this is a trick mainly used by cheaper supermarkets, I use Costco and the difference is shocking Western are also OK, supermarkets should be forced to inform customers if what they claim is raw chicken is really 55% water thus returning to ops comments it could contain half the protein he thought it did!


----------



## diehardlove (May 5, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> Fullyloaded the point I was making is false economy, this is a trick mainly used by cheaper supermarkets, I use Costco and the difference is shocking Western are also OK, supermarkets should be forced to inform customers if what they claim is raw chicken is really 55% water thus returning to ops comments it could contain half the protein he thought it did!


Yes very true its a dirty trick to get less meat in the package for the same cash so kg for kg the big chains are making alot more profit by deceiving us,In reality your paying for water where you should be paying for meat.


----------



## young-pup (Jan 26, 2009)

Check out the sodium (salt) content on the chicken with added water, Its considerably higher than a butchers chicken breast! very nasty.


----------



## fullyloaded (May 23, 2011)

o yea i know what you mean, there all robbing [email protected]! might try breeding my own chickens lol.


----------

